# New garage / garden project



## pmanson

Hi All,

Been a while since i used to post on this forum! In that time i've moved house, enjoyed having a TVR (since sold  ) decorated the house from top to bottom last year and with my wife expecting our 2nd child at any point decided now is a great time to build a man cave!

So on to this years project the garden/garage. The plan is fairly simple:

* Get rid of the tired concrete pre-fab garage & outbuilding 
* New fencing 
* New patio
* Put up a brick 7m x 4m garage with power/lighting etc

Before:


















Rough proposal (slightly changed - garage 4m wide and 7m back from the house):









Destruction begins:




























View from access:









Front drive is a mess:









Dig out begins:









Too much sand in the soil so we've ended up having to 600 wide with the foundations:









Brick work starting to go up:









Not a bad size (concrete being poured tomorrow):









Patio area to the rear of the garage:









The plan is to have a shed at the bottom of the garden for kids toys etc and keep the garage for me!

Fencing has started to go up, base being poured tomorrow, garage door ordered (Hormann sectional 10ft x 7ft).

Getting there!

Cheers,
Phill


----------



## Kev_mk3

bloody jealous of your plot and looks a great plan. Do you have a shared drive judging from your pictures?


----------



## pmanson

It's about 8.5m wide and 24m in length (from the back of the extension).

Yes, shared driveway but next door don't drive so we have full use (and plenty of parking to the front of the house).

It's not bad for an ex-council place - we certainly didn't buy it for the decor! What sold it to us was the extension to the rear and the garden.


----------



## Kev_mk3

Thats handy with the drive then. Im still full of garden envy tho as Ive always had a big garden and its the only thing I had to sacrifice on when i bought a property


----------



## brad mole

great start there! im just starting a very similar build myself with a 7x4m garage, what foundation spec are you going for if you dont mind me asking? also do you have a link to the door you bought as im looking at going for a 10ft too


----------



## pmanson

From memory the foundations are 4ft deep and wider than normal at 600mm due to the soft ground:










They've poured the slab and a shed base today.

I've ordered the door from a place local to me - http://www.garagedoorworkshop.co.uk/hockliffe.php

Garage door - http://www.hormann.co.uk/products/garage-doors/sectional-garage-doors/

I probably could have got it slightly cheaper online but i've gone for a local place as they will look after all the fitting / support etc


----------



## brad mole

ah great thanks for the info! thats a real nice door! im just trying to finish off my plans to get sent in for planning permission in the next few weeks.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Subscribed - love a good garage build :thumb:


----------



## pmanson

Garage floor & shed base went down yesterday and are trying well (Despite Bedfordshire being hit by a big thunderstorm over night):



















Monday's job is sorting out the neighbours fence (i've said i'll replace it as our dog can jump it) and the non Tuesday the walls for the garage will start going up


----------



## jamesgti

Great work I'll be following this project.


----------



## Paul08

Looks like an interesting project, And you will still have a nice bit of garden behind the garage! Best of luck


----------



## pmanson

More progress today with the first part of the outer skin going up:



















Block work will be rendered to match the house. Also picked up the first set of exterior lights... Lighting will be like this (however we have reduced the number of lights slightly):


----------



## pmanson

In case any one is interested this is the house project


----------



## 20vKarlos

Great stuff bud! Look forward to watching the updates fly in!


----------



## GNshaving

Good work so far... will keep a look out for more updates, keep up the good work dude


----------



## M3simon

Looks good so far.


----------



## getthewheelsinl

Looks good. Is your rain water just going to a soak away?


----------



## pmanson

getthewheelsinl said:


> Looks good. Is your rain water just going to a soak away?


Yes, located where the old garage used to stand.


----------



## andye

Looking good so far


----------



## pmanson

Brickie is moving at quite a pace now...










Internal walls going up:










Standing where the new shed will be, showing that we'll still retain a good amount of grass:










Hoping that they'll make a start on the fence posts tomorrow so that i can get some panels ordered (i plan to paint them next week while i'm off)


----------



## WHIZZER

Looks Great and the House build is fantastic -well done


----------



## pmanson

Works continues:



















Almost time for the lintel (need 1 more course from memory) and the final view courses to get us to the 2.5m roof height.

Roof trusses should be delivered on Wed and the fence panels are coming on Monday:










Also need a couple more gravel boards!


----------



## 20vKarlos

Looking good!


----------



## sprocketser

Great project garage , sub d for updates .


----------



## pmanson

Internal dimensions are 6.5m x 3.4m 

Lighting wise I think we'll end up with four LED panels to start with and if we need more we can add some later. 

Any thoughts on storage? I was thinking about kitchen units across the back wall for storage and possibly a beer fridge (this will have to come later on when i've worked out how much budget we have left!)

Bulky stuff (lawnmower etc) will go in the shed

Plan is to get the walls/ceiling painted and ideally tile the floor (or at least painted)


----------



## legs

Looks a good size.


----------



## Tom J

Good work so far


----------



## WO-WO

Loving this thread!

I've got a similar configuration to this in my garage and because Argos are now doing it get vouchers from morrisons to pay for them and end with a couple of free tanks of fuel!

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2974392.htm


----------



## pmanson

Steels went in this morning (the rafters for the roof are coming tomorrow):



















Should have plenty of room!


----------



## pmanson

Roof is now ready for tiling:










Rear patio area (slabs arriving on Monday):










Just waiting for a couple more concrete gravel boards to arrive and I can complete the fence at the rear of the garden.


----------



## PootleFlump

nice, why did you put it so far forward toward the house?


----------



## Jack R

Looks good mate, now subscribed


----------



## pmanson

PootleFlump said:


> nice, why did you put it so far forward toward the house?


Where the old garage was is a bit of a suntrap. Also we found we couldn't make full use of the garden due to the old driveway etc


----------



## pmanson

Roof almost finished:


----------



## pmanson

Rear patio starting to go down


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

I see what you mean about it being a sun trap at the back there!


----------



## Stu Mac

Superb mate, it's looking great


----------



## pmanson

We've been away for a week in which time the builders have put up the remaining fence posts and retaining walls

Roofers were back today to finish the roof, so I cracked on with purchasing and painting more fencing

On our return last night:


















Today:


----------



## pmanson

We're still progressing.

Still to complete:

* Guttering
* Wiring (including lighting and sockets) 
* Rendering & paint the garage
* Finish patio
* Install final fence post 
* Finish painting the fence (so far it's taken 36 litres of black paint to get to this stage)
* Turf the garden! 
* Have a couple of beers!

We have some flowers!


----------



## legs

Looking really good mate.


----------



## Kev_mk3

really good work


----------



## pmanson

Patio finished bar a couple of slabs:


----------



## Paul JC

Looks great!


----------



## douby

cool project


----------



## pmanson

Finished painting the new shed today:










Builders seem to have gone a slow now we're near the end of the project


----------



## pmanson

Garage not quite finished (1st fix completed) but picking this up tomorrow ... can't wait:


----------



## pmanson

Work is dragging on.... still waiting on the doors from hormann but walls are now painted and all the sockets and the network are all in and tested.

Once the doors arrive and are fitted we can have the garage rendered!

External lights are up bar the two to go either side of the main door snd the flood flight to go on the rear










Plenty of room internally:


----------



## Matt.

Did you need planning permission for this as you were replacing an existing one?


----------



## pmanson

Hi Matt, yes we did as it was in a different position and bigger than the old one


----------



## Matt.

I've been asked to fill in a questionnaire asking sizes etc. 

3.5m X 6m for the new one. They didn't ask for existing sizes, I've just told them I'm replacing like for like and waiting to see what they say.


----------



## pmanson

Doors are being fitted on Friday, render being sorted middle of next week.

Came home to this today:




























View from upstairs









90sqm of turf!


----------



## pmanson

Hormann doors went in today;


----------



## lemansblue92

Great project bud


----------



## pmanson

Not much has changed (still waiting for the final coat of render to go on but have managed to paint the lower bricks to match the house (driveway side) and install the wall lights (temp fix over winter)).










Builders seem to have gone awol so may have to find someone to do the final coat of render, install the guttering and put the last fence post in.

Inside, I've moved an old 900x600 plastic shelving rack in from the shed and purchased a couple of new ones. This along with the fridge/freezer now covers the rear wall. This has meant I've been able to move all tools over from the shed.

I'm waiting for the rack to be delivered which will mean I can put the roofbox on the wall out of the way and need to set up my new pressure washer


----------



## muzzer

It's looking good, that suntrap looks like fun too. And you are somewhere close to me if you are in bedfordshire, i'm just one county over in hertfordshire.


----------



## WaxIsForWinners

Looks very nice mate, a quality space to pamper the big cat!


----------



## tigerspill

What shelving is that on the end wall?


----------



## pmanson

Shelving is two of these http://www.diy.com/rooms/form-flexi-store-black-shelving-unit-h1870mm-w900mm/1145422_BQ.prd

Plus a similar older unit I had (old one is full height) then I've used two new ones but only used three of the shelves to create a pseudo work bench


----------



## pmanson

muzzer42 said:


> It's looking good, that suntrap looks like fun too. And you are somewhere close to me if you are in bedfordshire, i'm just one county over in hertfordshire.


Not far at all. We're in leighton buzzard


----------



## pmanson

We have render! The builders suddenly reappeared fri/sat and left us with this:


----------



## Ashtray

Looks like a nice build mate
Hope the render stays on it looks very frosty not supposed to be done if lower than 3degs


----------



## 20vKarlos

This has come a long way since I last checked in. 

It's looking good! I'd have personally left the bricks but I'm sure once the render has colour it'll look a lot better :thumb:


----------



## pmanson

Render still seems good. 
Had a little more progress this weekend. Final fence post in and two grab bags of gravel down...



Guttering and downpipes to install and a LOT of painting to do


----------



## Sean15

Are you rendering the side of the garage facing the neighbours on the left hand side.


----------



## mechrepairs

Looks ace

Carl


----------



## pmanson

Sean15 said:


> Are you rendering the side of the garage facing the neighbours on the left hand side.


There's not really enough room so I'm just going to paint the blocks to match the render


----------



## klw7me

looking really good


----------



## dholdi

pmanson said:


> Roof almost finished:


What roof tiles have you used and at what angle ?
Unless its the photos it seems a very shallow angle.


----------



## richtea78

Could I ask, it looks like you have kids, are you not concerned that they will cause "mischief" when they are potentially out of site down the garden? If the garage was at the bottom of the garden you wouldn't have had this dead space?


----------



## pmanson

Re. Roof tiles - i'm not sure but they match the (very low) pitch we have on the extension roof (this was already here when we purchased the house).

Re. Dead space - the garage used to be at the bottom of the garden but it meant we lost a lot of lawn space as you had to have a drive way over the garden. This way we can keep the cars away from the kids/dog. A slightly moot point though (see below)...

A little update - finished painting the front of the garage and put the house up for sale yesterday! Two offers already so will be accepting one tomorrow.


----------



## dholdi

pmanson said:


> A little update - finished painting the front of the garage and put the house up for sale yesterday! Two offers already so will be accepting one tomorrow.


Hopefully because you wanted to.


----------



## pmanson

Indeed. Won't quite have the same garage space in the short term but it will be a fantastic family home in the longer term if it comes off


----------



## Sean15

Why didn't you shorten the distance between the slate lats so the last roof tile was hanging over that much? Would have matched the extension on the house then, plus would have used less drainpipe and it looks very close to sticking out over onto your neighbours land. Would have used a lot less facia boards.


----------



## Dawesy90

stunning


----------

